# A low positive, what does this mean??



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have just had the results of my blood test and they say it is a "low positive" and i have to go back for another blood test on tuesday... The clinic didnt sound very impressed by it but this is the first time i have come across it... Has anyone else had this Has anyone heard of anyone having a positive outcome from this sort of result

Am in a bit of a panic as i dont know if i stand a hope of it working, or is it really all over for me?

Any replies appreciated

Thanks

becky


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Becky,
I've had this twice on my first two attempts at IUI.  Unfortunately for me, the second tests were negative.  That's just my experience though and may not be the same for you.  I know how confusing and frustrating it is though and I thought you would appreciate any reply.  At my clinic it is always nurses on the phone and they won't commit to any defiinitive answers so it was only after the second cycle that the consulant told me I had had 2 very early miscarriages.

Hopefully you will have a more positive outcome.  Good luck on Tuesday.


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for that reply.. i have done a little reading on the internet and i am getting the impression that is what is occuring...  Its just the not knowing, i prepared myself for friday, now i have to wait till tues and there isnt much chance of good news.

I appreciate your reply though, at least with more info i can think about it objectively

thanks

becky x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 

Did they tell you what your HCG levels are?  The clinic I went to considered any level over 50 a positive, but had known a level of 20 be a viable pregnancy.  I think they have a level threshold that is a "low positive" but still a positive.  All you can do is wait and see if your levels increase.  A horrible wait but good luck for Tuesday and let us know how you get on.
Tracy xxx


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

H again,
I'm sorry but I should have said that I did start bleeding also so I was pretty sure it was all over, but they did call me in for a 2nd test anyway.  If you haven't bled then that can only be a good sign.  Let us know how you get on on Tuesday.  That's also my outcome day for my third (and final) IUI.

S x


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

fishgirl said:


> H again,
> I'm sorry but I should have said that I did start bleeding also so I was pretty sure it was all over, but they did call me in for a 2nd test anyway. If you haven't bled then that can only be a good sign. Let us know how you get on on Tuesday. That's also my outcome day for my third (and final) IUI.
> 
> S x


Thanks for your 2 replies.... i havent started bleeding yet, i did on my last IVF cycle.. also did a home pregnancy test this morning, shows postive so now i am even more confused, cos normal people would be jumping for joy with that reading but i dont know what it means... Roll on tuesday..

Do you test tuesday where is your clinic??

Good luck for tuesday.. i will log on and see how you get on

take care

Becky


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pickle_99_uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did they tell you what your HCG levels are? The clinic I went to considered any level over 50 a positive, but had known a level of 20 be a viable pregnancy. I think they have a level threshold that is a "low positive" but still a positive. All you can do is wait and see if your levels increase. A horrible wait but good luck for Tuesday and let us know how you get on.
> Tracy xxx


Hi tracey thanks for the reply...

They said my levels were 27 (on the internet they say 25 is pregnant!!), stupidly did a test this morning which came back positive so cant help getting excited but fear come tues if the levels havent risen am going to be devestated..

Will have to wait and see

Thanks for the reply though

Becky


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe you just had a late implanter! Good luck, honey!!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All the luck in the world for Tuesday Becky  

Everything crossed for you,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

becky just saw your post and wanted to tell you a good friend of mine on here had exactly the same thing happen to her... she had to wait and re test. i have to say i thought it might have been over for her - but it wasn't and she now has an adorable little toddler - so fingers crossed your outcome will be the same


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

best wishes for your test on Tuesdy   for your   

  

Kate


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Becky,

Sorry I can not help you but your positive HPT sounds good! Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for Tuesday! When I did my first HPT it was very faintly positive then the next few got darker and darker so perhaps it will be the same for you, as someone said perhaps your little bean is taking a little while to implant itself.

Good luck



Rhian


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for everyones well wishes and comments, it was a real help.... people are so kind and helpful...  

Had a real weekend of it, Sunday did the pregnancy test, positive, then monday the bottom dropped out of my world as  i had some spotting so i thought well thats it... I got dragged up the clinic for the test this morning and believe it or not, my hormone levels have increased they have gone up form 27 to 164.... So it is a BFP (at the moment)!!!!! Hurrah at last, never thought it would happen to me... i know i have to be careful for the next few weeks cos ,as the clinic were keen to point out the levels are still relatively low, but hey for the moment I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!

thanks everyone 

Becky x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

so happy for you 
  
keep us updated, look forward to seeing your little bean 

Love

Kate


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Becky,
That's brilliant news.  Really pleased for you.  Not sure what's happening with me at the moment.  I'm a 3 hour drive away from my clinic so I get a blood sample taken locally and then send it up to them.  Will get the result tomorrow but so far no AF and a faint line on the stick so fingers crossed.

Take care and hold on there.

S x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

wow fantastic news becky!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## parapol (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Becky

I am absolutely delighted for you - wow what a few days you have been through but well worth it!    its such a great feeling.

We really must stay in touch and exchange notes as we go through, does that mean your day 35 scan is on Friday 27 Feb?  If so we could tentatively arrange to meet up for a coffee? 

I am so thrilled for you, heres hoping we both have a smooth 8 months ahead

Sarah xxx

Ps sorry I was late to respond but been in london with work and have only just got back but had to find out about you!


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi sarah,

good to hear from you.....  I think they want to scan me a little bit early to see what is going on cos like i say they dont think its a good sign the low hormone level (but like i say it had doubled like it was supposed to since friday so that has to be good).  So they are scanning me on the 24th, shame cos it would have been good to have met up...

Where abouts do you live, i live in stansted, dont know if that is anywhere near to you?? if it we could met up anyway??

How are you feeling?? any signs of pregnancy exciting isnt it  (hate to get myself too excited but i think that is too late)?

Speak to you soon 

Becky x


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Becky,
That's brilliant news.  Really pleased for you.  Not sure what's happening with me at the moment.  I'm a 3 hour drive away from my clinic so I get a blood sample taken locally and then send it up to them.  Will get the result tomorrow but so far no AF and a faint line on the stick so fingers crossed.

Take care and hold on there.

S x


What time do you get the result So hoping it is good for you, will check later to see what has happened... GOOOD LUCK!!!

Becky


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Srarah,

have you found the message i sent you ages ago in your in box...

JUst thought it might be a better way of keeping in touch rather than having to scroll through these posts...

laters
becky x


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations Becky!!

Enjoy the next 8 months.

Rhian xx


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Becky,
Hope you are doing ok.  Got a fantastic BFP on Tuesday but have had cramping and some spotting since Wed afternoon so had to have another blood test this morning.  Won't get those results until tomorrow afternoon so still waiting with baited breath and everything crossed!   

Sal


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Sal... Congrats with the BFP.. really pleased for you....  Re the spotting and cramping i have been getting that too, i got some spotting this morning just  a little bit but always have a little cramping feeling.... Have read sites on the internet and you can get spotting and you can get cramping.....  Hopefully, but it is a worry.

Let me know how the blood test goes wont you??

will be thinking of you
Becky x x


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, just got back from the hospital.  Was told to go to A & E because it was a Saturday and only place can get blood results back that day on a Sat. (NHS) Still not sure what's happening. Hormone levels have gone up but not enough.  Want to see me on Monday again for a scan and another blood test.  Possible it could be ectopic but no pain.  Still bleeding but on and off, not like a normal period.  Totally confused.  To cap it all, was meant to be flying out to Canaries on Monday but now can't go!  

Sal x


----------



## beckyj1372 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi sal,

Sounds like you and i are in the same boat sadly......... i am still getting the spotting, like you its not a full blown period but it is still a BIG worry.  I am going to phone the clinic tomorrow and see if they can shed some light on what is occuring, in a way i would like to know one way or another so at least if it is bad news i can get on and deal with it.  As it is its a bit of a nightmare just not knowing...

My husband gas been reading all the web sites and being the eternal optamist finding good things about bleeding whilst pregnant, but me being not quite as optamistic can only think it means one thing for me  

Let me know if you get any updates

will be thinking of you

Becky x x


----------



## fishgirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Becky,

How are you getting on?  I was called in to the clinic this morning to see a doctor.  My hormone levels are still going up but not enough.  Was told there is still a faint chance of a viable pregnancy but more likely that I am going to miscarry or it is in the wrong place.  More bloods tomorrow and they need to keep an eye on me and may have to induce a miscarriage.   Hope things are going better for you.  Take care

Sal x


----------



## parapol (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Becky

i have sent you a few messages and am unsure if you are receiving them, I am concerned as I have not heard from you for a few days - please let me know how things are, I am   for you.

Thinking of you.

Love
Sarah xx


----------

